# How stable is your job?



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

I was thinking... my brother, his wife, and several of their children/children-in-law work for a company that makes parts for airliners. My brother has climbed the corporate ladder and is pretty high up in the company now.

Airlines are in trouble. They are grounding more and more planes. I'm wondering if the company my brother and half his immediate family is working for is stable for the long term.

My brother is a first responder, and has worked at the area hospitals as part of his training, so hopefully he would be able to get some sort of medical-related job if it came to it, but that would mean a serious paycut. Fortunately, the only monthly payment (besides utilities) he has is his mortgage, and he's a few months ahead on that.

How stable is your job, and those of your family members? What is your backup plan if you lose your job?


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

I own a sharpening and power tool repair business. I think that the worse the economy gets, the more people will repair instead of buy new. I think my job should be very stable. It might not be a millionare maker, but it should make an income through even the toughest times.


----------



## bjba (Feb 18, 2003)

The only certainty in life is that things will change. 
The foolish deny it, the wise prepare for it.


----------



## mezzogirl (May 25, 2008)

My job will be in File 13. I design invitations for weddings for people who spend 10's of thousands of dollars on their weddings. After gas reaches $15 a gallon, they might reconsider the wedding budget....maybe.


----------



## cchapman84 (Jan 29, 2003)

I lost my job in real estate related publishing a few months back. I'm not looking for anything full time at the moment because I don't feel like much of anything is very stable right now. DH is getting ready to switch jobs to something more stable and less stressful (and closer to home since he's currently commuting 70+ miles a day).


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

I own a trash removal business. I can see people cutting back on this and taking their own garbage to the landfill, but I feel confident that my HOA's will still be around as they do need to get rid of the trash. It is either pay me or someone else. The homeowners are not going to let the trash sit and not complain.

I do plan ahead and I am stocking on food and putting money back for several months of utilities and such just in case.


----------



## jlxian (Feb 14, 2005)

mezzogirl said:


> My job will be in File 13. I design invitations for weddings for people who spend 10's of thousands of dollars on their weddings. After gas reaches $15 a gallon, they might reconsider the wedding budget....maybe.


Yep, I'm guessing they will elope. 
If you are a graphic designer, maybe you can branch out into another area. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

I currently work for a defense contractor, right now business is good and we are expanding. On the fort where I work thereâs currently a shortage of qualified military analysts, so should my program get cut, I should have no problem finding something else for comparable pay. 

Add to that my Army retirement, which covers all our bills and weâll be âOKâ should something happen. 

Chuck


----------



## MoGrrrl (Jan 19, 2007)

I work for the local transit (bus) agency in marketing. We are being hit hard by diesel fuel prices, but our services are more popular than they've been in a long time. 

I don't forsee our company going away anytime soon, but marketing is often an area that gets cut early. Hopefully, I can continue to add value to the company.


----------



## otobesane1 (May 27, 2008)

I work in a hotel with heavy state business during the week. I'm thinking that with gas/diesel prices ever rising, the state will start to curtail travel and meetings in favor of video conferencing and fewer meetings. In addition, vacation travel from outside the state will begin to decline (more than it has) and our weekend business will be affected. Hotels make most of their profits on sleeping room rental, but incremental revenue is made off of meeting rooms, food and beverage. You are already seeing deep discounts from a lot of hotels/motels/resorts and you will see even more as fuel prices increase.

I'm not worried about my job, however, I'm worried that I'll be doing more jobs for the same pay as staffing is cut back or positions aren't filled. DW is in the same business so we are in the same boat. Thankfully, we don't owe much beyond the monthly mortgage and are reasonably well prepped. Of course, in a major SHTF scenario, we wouldn't worry too much about the mortgage anyway. The bankers will be in the same dire straits as us and there will be more foreclosures on the market than even they can absorb.

TK


----------



## blhmabbott (Feb 4, 2003)

DH is a truck driver, and though it's one of the largest companies, I'm afraid his job isn't as stable as we'd like. He's thinking about going to another company for the potential of lots more money, but the company is MUCH, MUCH smaller and with the price of fuel continuing to climb, we're afraid to rock the boat to much right now. It's not looking good. Lots of stress around my household right now.


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

DH is a nurse working full time as a small hospital and part time at a big one, as long as people get sick and pay the hospitals we are OK there.
DS is a waiter and musician in Nashville and tips are a little short.

on another note both my sisters just lost their jobs and are looking hard for another.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

I'm a nurse in a nursing home and unless they dump all the old sick folks out on the street I'd say my job is secure....or until the government fails since 99% of them are on Medicare/Medicaid. Trouble is many have no family to send them home to...few want to live the Walton lifestyle, pity. I learn so much from the residents...several who actually homesteaded...real homesteaded cutting down the forest to build a farm....here in the Ozarks. Oh,the stories they tell. DEE


----------



## virtualco (Feb 3, 2006)

My monthly FL State retirement check is very stable, wife whose is a RN won't lose her hospital job but is having 12 hours a pay period cut from paycheck at present. As long as people get sick...

Back up plan for wife losing job is for me going back to work for health insurance, as we have tons of food to last quite a while and monthly retire check would pay rest.


----------



## emmas_acres (Mar 30, 2008)

I work for a manufacturer doing copier repair. Our sales may slow down but as long as businesses are open, I will have a job. We will have lay offs (again) and cover more area. Hurts when you use your own car and get reimbursed once a month. DW drives a school bus. 

Rory


----------



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

That's such an unknown for the long term, but the short term is looking better.

The upside is, barring any unfortunate disabling incidents, we're diverse in skills and could do well at many things.


----------



## TonyE (Aug 1, 2007)

If fuel prices continue to increase and people stop flying due to high fairsâ¦Iâll be out of a job!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Since I work for a company that contract's to the government for various vehicle re-do's... so for awhile I'll probably have one of those paper pushing jobs.

Angie


----------



## tiffnzacsmom (Jan 26, 2006)

I have a feeling mine might get more secure but more hours and less help. I work in a group home and more people might be putting thier families with mental retardation in a facility like ours so that they can work or at least have one fewer mouth in the house.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Not very stable right now, my company is in the process of being bought by a larger company right now. 
One nice thing is we do things in house that they contract out, one bad thing is we do things in house that they contract out -- could go either way, either more jobs in my dept or no jobs in my dept, should know by the end of summer.
Nice thing is no bills except for the mortgage and we have a lot of preps and a decent garden.


----------



## Mostie (Mar 20, 2008)

I work for a law office, we have 9 attorneys who work in most areas of the law- including 3 employment/wrongful termination attorneys-

Tell you what...business is BOOMing these days, sigh!


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

Well I suppose people are going to keep eating. Just depends if the price I get stays ahead of the price of inputs or not.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 2, 2007)

Booming here too. I work in the oil and gas business and some folks are getting rich..not me LOL. I've been here for a long time and I've seen it boom and I've seen it bust but I've never seen it like this. The fall out when it goes bust ain't gonna be pretty cause a lot of folks who know better have become accustomed to their new lifestyle. 

At this point my job looks as secure as any job can be but anything is possible. It's the high paying jobs that go away when this business goes bust.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I do bankruptcies.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2008)

Ann-NWIowa said:


> I do bankruptcies.


Your job should be secure for a while.


----------



## Jerngen (May 22, 2006)

I am a stay-at-home homeschooling, wanna-be homesteader, dad. I do odd jobs to supplement the income. Wife works at a job she loves that is very stable, she would be one of the last to go in the nationwide company. 
Unfortunately our economic stability relies on her being healthy and able. If she were seriously injured or disabled in a car accident or something, our financial ship would be in mighty storm seas. Very few jobs pay what hers does up here. 
Working to make provisions for that now, just in case (getting completely out of debt, building up savings both monetarial and prep stuff, looking for piece of land to buy after which we'll build ourselves on pay-as-we-go basis, etc.)


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

In addition to doing insurance inspections, I also work with lending institutions on asset management, including delivering notices to people who are late on their mortgage, reporting to banks the status and condition of houses that have been moved out of due to foreclosure or bankruptcy, etc.,

Sadly, my job is very secure - and the worse it gets, the more work I have to do. It kind of stinks, but it keeps my bills paid, I'm afraid.

donsgal


----------



## 0nmp0 (Apr 17, 2008)

I work for a service company and feel pretty stable unless the company goes out of business. As long as people still need air conditioning in South Florida I think I'll be ok for a while.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

DH has his degree in electrical engineering. He is Senior Manufacturing Engineer for a major manufacturer of electrical components. He also is trained in high voltage testing and is a certified welding inspector. There aren't but a couple companies making the products he does and they are necessary so doubtful that his plant would close. With his training, he would be able to look at a variety of different jobs if he had to.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

I work for the county, so my job's pretty stable.

They do have a hiring freeze on right now, but that's due more to reduced revenue from changes in the property tax laws than the economy.

Anyway, it has to get really, really bad before they will lay anyone off, and they're not even talking about that at this point.


----------



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

I work in physics research which sounds like it might not be stable, but we are tied to the European economy and I get the feeling that our funding is more secure than US government funded science research. We also all got raises this month, so things are looking pretty good.

My fiance is a videographer (weddings, dance recitals, etc). He is already seeing a decline in business.

My brother and his wife are artists - fine art painting, graphic design, musicians. She recently had to get a job as a cashier (and hates it).

My other brother works for an engineering firm whose projects are funded by very rich individuals and various government bodies (CIA, DOD, DOE, etc). I think they will be ok too.


----------



## littlebitfarm (Mar 21, 2005)

I work at a water treatment plant as an operator and run the certified bacteria lab. I've got 19 years seniority and have training and certification that no one else in the city has. Feeling pretty safe.

Kathie


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

We have a small SS check every month, but we earn extra. Me as a very part-time freelance writer & my dh teaches Latin. Not exactly skills that are needed in a SHTF experience! 

Which is why I got more chicks & am getting rabbits. Between our ineptness & our short growing season, our garden is usually a joke. But we try! :benice:


----------



## scgirl (Jan 25, 2005)

I deal cards in a casino, and amazingly, there's always people who seem to have more money than sense. Tips are goin down a little, and probably more in the future, but overall, I think my jobs pretty secure. I'm totally out of debt and have no bills other than car insurance and a cell phone bill (which can be cut out if/when necessary).


----------



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

I was a health insurance software Sr. Quality Assurance Analyst. Been at the same job for 11 years for a company that has been in business for 25+ years and was in the "black"; and I've been in the health insurance business for 20 years. We were bought out by a big software holding company 2 years ago. 

I lost my job last Thursday when men in suits accompanied by police officers (just found that part out yesterday) took over the office. Took over the server room and shut everyone's computer down. Then one by one, they laid off about 34 people. Shut down almost the entire development department. 

So I'm a full time homesteader now whether I was ready or not. Fortunately, I've been preparing as much as humanly possible for this day, thought I thought I did have a few more years. 

I posted about this already, but got a nice severance package and going to try to invest in our homestead.


----------



## LostnEurope (Feb 26, 2007)

Since I work for the dep of Defense nd as a 10 point vet and a GWOT (Gov. war on terror) hire I am probably ok as long as the goverment stays...Now if I can just get something at the air base a lot closer to the hous I will be fine..Until then I will commute as long as I can afford the gas...Lne


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Cindy in NY said:


> DH has his degree in electrical engineering. He is Senior Manufacturing Engineer for a major manufacturer of electrical components. He also is trained in high voltage testing and is a certified welding inspector. There aren't but a couple companies making the products he does and they are necessary so doubtful that his plant would close. With his training, he would be able to look at a variety of different jobs if he had to.


Just don't let him go into the residential electrical contracting business. That's what I have been doing for the last 2 1/2 years and it really sucks right now. I haven't had a big job since the end of last year and have only been doing a few troubleshooting jobs lately. Not enough to make a living at it. Have been thinking of taking up truck driving of some kind.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I'm a registered nurse, med-surg certified, and work at the local hospital. Nurses are always in demand. My only worry is that it's a 60 mile round trip to work and if there is a true gasoline shortage (not just high prices), I might have trouble finding the fuel to make it to work. No debts except the mortgage and a small second - less than 100K total, but until I'm totally out of debt (7 more years, more or less), I won't feel totally secure. So, I'm plugging away putting extra money on the principal every month until my house is really my own.


----------



## booklover (Jan 22, 2007)

My dh's job is about as secure as it can get. He's a tenured professor. Unless they shut down the state university, he has a job. If they shut down the university, we have a lot more than just a job to be worried about, as the S has completely HTF.

I am development coordinator at a public library. Professional money grubber. If property taxes are cut, my job would probably go. No big deal, though, as it's just a very part-time job for me to get out of the house a few hours a week. And if gas went up to $15/gallon, I would lose money driving to work. We are very stable financially, debt-free, and without jobs could survive for decades without working. It would be just survival, though. Nothing for fun.

My sister is a surgical tech and feels her job is stable. Her dh is a firefighter, again stable. They are about to break under a mountain of debt, though.

Other sister is having a mid-life crisis and we only know that when she left her family she was headed for Washington. Her dh (ex, now) is a mechanic on the large, paving equipment. They, too, spend money faster than it comes in and he is supporting his two lazy adult daughters, one of whom has 3 kids of her own, and that daughter's husband. BIL is the only one who has even an drop of work ethic. They are in deep doo-doo if the economy tanks.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

dh works as a mechanic at a company that makes cardboard boxes....once people stop eating out so much his may not be secure. He is also a top notch turbine specialist though so could get work at any power plant...and if they start going down he would be in demand.....it would just be away from home.


----------



## NorthernWoods (Jan 10, 2006)

People always need electric and there I'll be! Those lines don't maintain themselves.

Good to go here.


----------



## booklover (Jan 22, 2007)

My good friend just found out that her dh will be losing his job in a few months when they shut the plant down. He is basically a production worker. He was about to have surgery and they've agreed to let him go ahead and do that. He'll be on disability after the surgery, so sooner rather than later, they'll have their income cut in half. :Bawling:


----------



## stranger (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm retired with a small nest egg, my wife runs a foster care giver home thru the state for senior citizens. we have no debt other than the land taxes, lights and heat. I got life time med for me and my wife from the job that i retired from. Life couldn't be better, before i retired, i put a new roof on the house, a new furnace, water heater,septic ect. i can do just about anything that i want to although we've always been on the cheap -frugal side. At the present time we have an income of a little over four thou a month but that could change over night, so we're well prepared.


----------



## Valmai (Sep 29, 2004)

I heard someone say the other day, we can get all our nutrition from potatos and milk! Right now I'm harvesting spuds, in spring summer and autumn I milk cows, rear calves and herd test cows. I figure I should have paid employment longer than most, after-all no matter *what* happens people still have to eat! Oh and BTW this coming Tuesday i will be mortgage free!!!!:rock::rock::rock:


----------



## mikellmikell (Nov 9, 2005)

I work in advanced devolopment for the worlds largers appliance maker. Everything here is 2-4 years out and we have lots of projects going. We made money in the first quarter and Europe is doing fine. I think things will keep up I just bought a $40,000 5th wheel to retire in and have 155 acres to park it in Indiana.

mikell


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Well, since I haven't really got any kind of job, I reckon it's secure. Job as in punching a clock, getting a check, etc.

Done some odd construction projects this year, for some extra spending money... took on a title research contract job a few weeks ago... waiting for the client to save up some more money ($40/hr plus food and fuel)...

If your sitting on the bottom, you can't go any lower.

The local area is booming... I can't think of anyone losing their jobs... quitting, yeah, lots of people are quitting, and moving up to high paying jobs. >50k for local truck drivers tempts quite a few people...


----------



## chris30523 (Jun 11, 2005)

I am a contract grower for a poultry co. As long as people keep eating chicken I should be okay.DH drives a school bus,fights fire , and farms. So we should still have some income coming in from somewhere.If not we can eat chicken and eggs,goats milk and veges .


----------



## Geary_Johns (Oct 27, 2007)

I am a police officer, while they make give us a pay cut I donât see them laying any of us off. 

My wife is a computer programmer for a meat processing company; I can see her job being outsourced to India if things get bad.


----------



## Beaners (Feb 23, 2005)

Well, my husband's job is extremely dependent on the economy. He runs restaurants, and if people aren't eating out, there is no reason to pay him. Strangely enough though, the company he works for is doing well right now, and he is even looking at a substantial raise.

We are going to ride it as long as we can, with the knowledge that every single minute is borrowed time that we can't afford to waste.

Kayleigh


----------



## jason. (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm a student and adjunct faculty at a university. I teach writing most of the time, and that's one of the only humanities fields that's growing. I have two years left on my contract. 

I also do freelance work writing, editing, proofreading, and researching. As long as I keep my rates competitive and hustle for jobs, there's usually enough out there.


----------



## FirefighterEd (Aug 4, 2007)

I'm a Fire Department Lieutenant/Paramedic with 16 years seniority, with the most financially sound county in the state. I'm comfortable about this job as long as I'm willing to #1. Drive 140 miles round trip and #2. Come into "the city" to work. 

If I quit because of #1 or #2 than the farm and sawmill will have to do.


----------



## longshot38 (Dec 19, 2006)

As long as there are people who need social assistance and help with job search and labour market information assistance i should be employed. these are the two kinds of clients that are serviced by my department.


dean


----------



## lorian (Sep 4, 2005)

Hubby is a cabinet maker/carpenter. Company he works for is very prestigious (doing high end remodeling) but right now is the first time in 15 or so years that there is not enough work for everyone.

We are facing a lay-off.........

I always thought a job like his would be "secure" in that it was so useful, BUT there are MANY out of work carpenters looking for sidework right now, so even side work or starting his own small business looks like a pretty bleak prospect.


----------

